# [SOLVED] TP-LINK router losing connection



## donkapone

So I have this huge problem with my router. I started having problems with it when I didn't use it for a while and then moved to a new apartment (it was working fine before). It's a TP-LINK TL-WR741ND with a firmware version of 3.12.4 v1 Build 100910 Rel.57694n.

It starts to not work at some random time for no reason quite often. Nothing helps then - rebooting, resetting factory defaults, upgrading firmware even. At that point I can't even access the router's local configuration page. I tried putting it in every single spot in my apartment - that didn't help.

It's doing the same on two laptops - Toshiba and HP. They have wireless strength set to max.

But now, for example, I'm using it just fine (sometimes I get a timeout). But when "that" happens, it happens - I can't even connect to the router even when it's so close, that it's touching the computer. I tried switching off unnecessary appliances (that didn't help), making a wireless map with Ekahau Heat Mapper to see if there's a signal strong enough (there's a strong signal all over the place).

There are a few wireless neighbouring connections, and I made sure that the used channel is different from theirs. I tried turning off security and that, of course, didn't help.

After all this, I got tired of it and sent it to an official TP-LINK warranty centre with a note explaining the situation. They sent a new router with a note "wireless didn't work, router changed". The new one acted just like the old one. So I sent this new one to the centre saying that nothing changed. And a few days ago I got a call that they "fixed" both routers, and they're sending in the new one back because it's working absolutely perfect and before that, and i quote: "the configuration got stuck".

So I got this 2nd router back with a note that they "fixed" the router, by upgrading the "frimware" (typo in handwriting??). I've upgraded the firmware before on the router, and that didn't help.

So guess what, I've been using the wireless connection just fine yesterday, but all afternoon today it was acting crazy and it wasn't possible to connect to it in any way. It's all working again now like nothing happened.

Thanks so much if you've at least given it the time to read this whole thing. I'm not even sure if there's an answer to this.


----------



## Maz_-

*Re: TP-LINK router losing connection*

Ok, how have you tried downloading the latest drivers for the two laptops?

Also rather then changing the channels, how about trying a different frequency altogether? Try putting it on 5.4Ghz frequency band and see if that makes a difference.

it seems as if there is some sort of noise/interference issue that could be affecting this problem. Try the above two suggestions, and reply back.

Maz.


----------



## Jay_JWLH

*Re: TP-LINK router losing connection*

Oh no, a typo. Mistakes do happen, but if their responses back to you aren't all that professional, then I wouldn't trust them that much. I've had pretty bad responses bad from one place (couldn't make sense of them), and their support was the worst I have ever had. Then there was the support for another one, which by phone was more about trying every possible bad solution their help documentation could give them. And by email, wasn't so bad. It was those that provided the most useful and professional replies that offered the best service and products.

Keep communicating with the manufacturer, and also look at some further evidence of this same problem online. You may be far from the only one having the exact same problem. At some point you will probably need to just demand a refund because it doesn't work the way that it should. That way you can get something else instead, that actually works. Oh, and by the way... Netgear was the one I mentioned with terrible phone support. They are only good for people who don't know much about computers, but terrible if you have an actual fault.

So once again, keep hounding them about the problem, and try to get a refund. Three strikes and they're out.


----------



## donkapone

*Re: TP-LINK router losing connection*



Maz_- said:


> Ok, how have you tried downloading the latest drivers for the two laptops?
> 
> Also rather then changing the channels, how about trying a different frequency altogether? Try putting it on 5.4Ghz frequency band and see if that makes a difference.
> 
> it seems as if there is some sort of noise/interference issue that could be affecting this problem. Try the above two suggestions, and reply back.
> 
> Maz.


Many thanks for your input, unfortunately, none of this has helped. I tried resetting the router as well, but now I can't ever connect to the internet. The laptops connect to the router fine, but can't go any further. The log says that is hasn't received an Offer from DHCP server. Maybe the setup is wrong then? I do what I'm told by my ISP - I clone the MAC address of the associated computer and that should be it. Of course, I add a WPA security.


----------



## Jay_JWLH

*Re: TP-LINK router losing connection*

When the router is reset back to factory settings, DHCP should be put back to on as the default, so you wouldn't have to worry about that. If not, go check it and also make sure your router has well and truly been reset to factory settings by making sure certain things are back to their defaults such as a blank ADSL settings page. Otherwise you may think you have reset it when you really haven't.

The importance of DHCP is that it hands out addresses in the middle of your network to everything that connects to it, including the default gateway (a way for your computers to know where to send internet traffic). WPA security is important for obvious reasons, but can be temporarily disabled to aid with troubleshooting, and if you can't be stuffed setting up the security right away you can at least turn the wireless radio off. Associating the MAC addresses of the computers onto the router is good for things like assigning static addresses and MAC filtering, but if not used for those purposes are pointless features to be using in your case.

Give your internet settings another try. Try to make sure they are entirely correct, and that you have the other specific settings correct as well including VPI and VCI numbers (for ADSL). Then have the router save and restart itself. Then of course check the status of the internet connection. No doubt your ISP will offer you further phone support on these settings, or might specify them on the FAQ's on their website. E.g.


----------



## donkapone

*Re: TP-LINK router losing connection*

I've tested the router at my parents' place, where they have the same ISP as I do. And it didn't even take 3 seconds for me to get connected. It was fast, trouble-free and perfect connection in every way. I am able to connect fine via the Ethernet cable.
I went to the ISP, called them, emailed them, but they're saying that there's nothing they can do. I'm guessing the router is working fine as well, since it's been 2 times to the service centre and it works great in other apartments.

So the last thing that pops into my head is some electronic wireless interference, since there are a large number of networks around (~8-10 at any given time). Like I mentioned, I made a map of wireless coverage with Ekahau Heat Mapper and there are quite a few strong signals overlaying my router's signal. The thing is, I've tried switching to different, unusable channels and different frequencies with no luck whatsoever.

Any advice on what should I do? Buy some kind of a wireless booster for the antenna or what?

Thanks a million for all the entries.


----------



## donkapone

*Re: TP-LINK router losing connection*

another thought:
if it's wireless interference that's causing the trouble, why am I able to connect to the router, but not the internet? Router configuration page is very very slow through wireless as well though.

Could it be the Ethernet cable? It's not really looking good. Could it be that the signal isn't strong enough for the router but enough for a PC?

I'm lost.


----------



## Maz_-

*Re: TP-LINK router losing connection*

When you are connected to the router, what does it show on the status? Does it say Green in connected on top right (this shows internet connectivity).

If it doesnt show connected, then you need to troubleshoot and get it connected to the internet first, do this with via the PC not wireless.

Also check what is the signal strength of your wireless signal. Use tools like netstumbler etc to find this. This will tell us if the signal received by your laptop is any good.


----------



## Jay_JWLH

*Re: TP-LINK router losing connection*

Starting to sound like there isn't any problem with your wireless connection any more. If you wanted to, I bet you could interact in your own local network doing things like transferring files between computers. Wireless networks interfere with one another all the time, and they should be designed to handle a reasonable amount of it even if it degrades the performance or range of the wireless signal.

I would say more, but I can't think up anything due to the growing complexity of this thread, and *yawn* 2am. Is the router at least showing green on the WAN light?


----------



## donkapone

*Re: TP-LINK router losing connection*

figured it out! Maz did mention this before, though.

I made a stupid error applying the suggestion. The problem was that the 2.4 frequency band was full of networks, devices and interference, so I could not connect with the 802.11g standard. 

When I switched it to 802.11n (5.4GHz), I stupidly used another computer (not the one that I usually use). That one was bought 2 years ago and I forgot, that the 802.11n standard was only introduced in 2009, so this 2008 HP laptop didn't have the needed wireless network adapter. When I tried switching to 802.11n just now, I used my Toshiba, which did have the required adapter, so I connected trouble free. 

I just bought a USB 802.11n wireless adapter for the HP through eBay and I should be good to go in no time.

I just feel so silly that I struggled with this for so long. Well, I guess, live and learn.

Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## Maz_-

*Re: TP-LINK router losing connection*



donkapone said:


> figured it out! Maz did mention this before, though.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> No problem bud. Glad you got it sorted .


----------



## donkapone

Turns out it was just a temporary solution. I'm still regularly losing connection. Though not as often. I'm starting to think that the wireless antenna of the router is too weak, because when I point it to my computer, it works great. But when I point it upward, it doesn't work as well.


----------



## 2xg

You may try replacing the existing Antenna with High Gain Antenna, get at least 15dBi or higher.


----------

